# Supermicro X9SRE-F + FreeBSD 9.0 RELEASE amd64



## xy16644 (Jun 2, 2012)

Will this motherboard:

Supermicro X9SRE-F

work with FreeBSD 9.0 RELEASE amd64?

*The main features are:*

Single socket R (LGA 2011) supports IntelÂ® XeonÂ® processor E5-2600/1600
IntelÂ® C602 chipset
Up to 256GB RDIMM or 64GB UDIMM;DDR3 up to 1600MHz
Expansion slots: 3 PCI-X 133/100, 1 PCI-E 3.0 x16, 1 PCI-E 3.0 x8 (in x16),1 PCI-E 2.0 x4 (in x16)
IntelÂ® i350 Dual port GbE LAN
2 SATA3 (6Gbps), 4 SATA2 (3Gbps)& 4 SATA2 (3Gbps) ports via SCU
Integrated IPMI 2.0 and KVM with Dedicated LAN
9 USB 2.0 ports (2 rear + 6 via header + 1 Type A)
DOM power connector support
I have had a look through the FreeBSD Hardware Notes and 9.0 does support Intel Xeon CPUs but I could not find any mention of the Intel C602 chipset.

Thanks for any help! :e


----------



## t1066 (Jun 3, 2012)

Most probably it is supported by the ahci() driver. And you may have to look into the source /usr/src/sys/dev/ahci.c to find


```
{0x1c028086, 0x00, "Intel Cougar Point",        0},
        {0x1c038086, 0x00, "Intel Cougar Point",        0},
        {0x1c048086, 0x00, "Intel Cougar Point",        0},
        {0x1c058086, 0x00, "Intel Cougar Point",        0},
        {0x1d028086, 0x00, "Intel Patsburg",    0},
        {0x1d048086, 0x00, "Intel Patsburg",    0},
        {0x1d068086, 0x00, "Intel Patsburg",    0},
        {0x28268086, 0x00, "Intel Patsburg (RAID)",     0},
        {0x1e028086, 0x00, "Intel Panther Point",       0},
        {0x1e038086, 0x00, "Intel Panther Point",       0},
        {0x1e048086, 0x00, "Intel Panther Point",       0},
        {0x1e058086, 0x00, "Intel Panther Point",       0},
        {0x1e068086, 0x00, "Intel Panther Point",       0},
        {0x1e078086, 0x00, "Intel Panther Point",       0},
        {0x1e0e8086, 0x00, "Intel Panther Point",       0},
        {0x1e0f8086, 0x00, "Intel Panther Point",       0},
```

The Cougar Point, which I am using, is the c20X chipset. Panther Point probably corresponds to the c60X chipset.


----------



## xy16644 (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks for the reply. I had a look on Wikipedia for the Panther Point at:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Intel_codenames

and it says this chipset supports:

Intel B75, H77, Q75, Q77, Z75 and Z77 chipsets, for use with the Ivy Bridge CPU. Successor to Cougar Point.

So it doesn't look like the C602 is in here?


----------



## t1066 (Jun 3, 2012)

Oh, it is the Patsburg then, between Cougar Point and Panther Point in the above snippet.


----------



## xy16644 (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks! So I am assuming that if FreeBSD 9.0 RELEASE amd64 supports Patsburg that the NICs, SATA ports, video, etc will work on this motherboard?

The funny thing is, I see Supermicro have 8.2 RELEASE listed on their website as supported but 9.0 RELEASE is not...


----------



## User23 (Jun 6, 2012)

xy16644 said:
			
		

> Thanks! So I am assuming that if FreeBSD 9.0 RELEASE amd64 supports Patsburg that the NICs, SATA ports, video, etc will work on this motherboard?
> 
> The funny thing is, I see Supermicro have 8.2 RELEASE listed on their website as supported but 9.0 RELEASE is not...



"but 9.0 RELEASE is not..." tested yet...

I see no reason why FreeBSD 9.0 RELEASE should not run on this board but FreeBSD 8.2 RELEASE.


----------



## abdel_bolanos (Jun 12, 2012)

I'm about to try the 9.0 on a Supermicro X9SRE/-3F/Ri. I'll tell you now.


----------



## xy16644 (Jun 13, 2012)

abdel_bolanos said:
			
		

> I'm about to try the 9.0 on a Supermicro X9SRE/-3F/Ri. I'll tell you now.



How'd it go?


----------



## abdel_bolanos (Jun 14, 2012)

Well, I have to say that the fresh image of FreeBSD 9 is corrupted (error 19 on mountroot>) because it get*s* stuck trying to mount the root, but I downloaded FreeBSD 8.3 and it works like a charm!


----------



## xy16644 (Jun 14, 2012)

So 9.0 doesn't work then, thats a shame!


----------



## vasia911 (Aug 16, 2012)

9.1 beta1 do not work too


----------



## Mussolini (Sep 3, 2012)

Someone here managed to run FreeBSD 9 on this board ?
Because I have a X9SRi-3F and no success with FreeBSD 8 and 9.   :S


Best


----------



## vasia911 (Oct 8, 2012)

Found that drivers are only compatible in some ways
www.supermicro.com -> Support -> OS Compatibility Chart -> Intel C602


----------



## Terry_Kennedy (Oct 9, 2012)

I see a number of reports here that the board isn't working with FreeBSD. It might help others investigate the problem if more details were provided. In particular:

Certain hardware not detected at all
Certain hardware mis-detected as some other device
System boots, but panics
System boots, but hangs at some point
For each of those, please provide specific info (which device, what panic string, and so on).


----------



## User23 (Mar 25, 2013)

I bought a x9sri-3f and it works.
Install FreeBSD 9.1 RELEASE AMD 64 USB DVD and boot from disk ... no problems so far.


----------



## Adnako (Apr 30, 2013)

Hi, @User23. Did you test FreeBSD 8.3.1? Do SAS controllers work well? And SAS HDDs? Or do all HDDs work only as SATA AHCI?


----------



## User23 (Apr 30, 2013)

Adnako said:
			
		

> Hi, User23.
> Did you test FreeBSD 8.3.1?
> Do SAS controllers work well? And SAS HDDs?
> Or all HDDs work only as SATA AHCI?



I installed FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE only and the system is already doing some jobs, so I cannot test another version, sorry.

The SAS controller works. All HDDs are configured as single disks for ZFS. 
The isci driver should be available in FreeBSD 8.3 too.


```
isci0: <Intel(R) C600 Series Chipset SAS Controller> port 0xe100-0xe1ff,0xe000-0xe0ff mem 0xfa8f8000-0xfa8fffff,0xfa000000-0xfa7fffff irq 26 at device 0.0 on pci3
```

I have only SATA HDDs connected. They show up as SCSI devices.


```
da0 at isci0 bus 0 scbus0 target 0 lun 0
da0: <ATA Hitachi HDS72101 A3MA> Fixed Direct Access SCSI-5 device 
SMP: AP CPU #10 Launched!
da0: 300.000MB/s transfers
da0: Command Queueing enabled
da0: 953869MB (1953525168 512 byte sectors: 255H 63S/T 121601C)
```

The onboard SATA Controller works too and is used for ZFS L2ARC cache and ZIL log.


```
ahci1: <Intel Patsburg AHCI SATA controller> port 0xf050-0xf057,0xf040-0xf043,0xf030-0xf037,0xf020-0xf023,0xf000-0xf01f mem 0xfbc21000-0xfbc217ff irq 18 at device 31.2 on pci0
ahci1: AHCI v1.30 with 6 6Gbps ports, Port Multiplier not supported
```


----------



## Adnako (May 1, 2013)

Thanks a lot!


----------

